# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم نمرات در خرداد 97

## amir22

سلام 
یه سوال درباره ترمیم معدل
من چند روز پیش رفتم مدرسه بزرگسالان برا ترمیم 
معدل ثبت نام کنم گفتن مهلت ثبت نام امتحانات دی
ماه تموم شده ، بعدا بیا برا امتحانات خرداد ثبت نام 
کن 
حالا سوالم اینه اگه خرداد امتحان بدم نمرات رو واسه 
کنکور97 تاثیر میدن؟
ممنون میشم اگه کسی اطلاع داره راهنمایی کنه

----------


## Ashil

تاثیر میدن ولی هیچ تاثیری تو کنکور نداره

----------


## amir22

> تاثیر میدن ولی هیچ تاثیری تو کنکور نداره


چرا تاثیر نداره؟
یعنی خرداد 97 هم بدیم تو کنکور 97 تاثیر میدن؟
پارسال ولی تاثیرش داشت

----------


## Pasteur

> چرا تاثیر نداره؟
> یعنی خرداد 97 هم بدیم تو کنکور 97 تاثیر میدن؟
> پارسال ولی تاثیرش داشت


نه تاثیر که میدن حتی اگه خرداد امتحان بدی ،
ولی بحث اینجاست که برای رتبه های تاپ ، مثلا پزشکی تاثیری نداره ، حتی اگه 20 باشی ... چون تاثیر مثبته
ولی اگه رتبه ات پایین قرار بشه ، تاثیر معدل اهمیت داره تا حدودی .

----------


## Janvaljan

> سلام 
> یه سوال درباره ترمیم معدل
> من چند روز پیش رفتم مدرسه بزرگسالان برا ترمیم 
> معدل ثبت نام کنم گفتن مهلت ثبت نام امتحانات دی
> ماه تموم شده ، بعدا بیا برا امتحانات خرداد ثبت نام 
> کن 
> حالا سوالم اینه اگه خرداد امتحان بدم نمرات رو واسه 
> کنکور97 تاثیر میدن؟
> ممنون میشم اگه کسی اطلاع داره راهنمایی کنه


اگر دنبال رتبه زیر 2000 هستی ، نمراتت و ترمیم هم کنی میشه گفت برات هیچ اثر مثبتی نداره ، بشین فقط برای درصد بالا تو کنکور بخون.

----------


## amir22

پارسال هم میگفتن ترمیم فایده نداره 
ولی نتایج که اومد دیدیم همون تاثیر مثبتش هم
اثر خودش رو گذاشته بود
مرسی
میخواستم یه منبع موثق بگه ترمیم نمره خرداد هم
تاثیر میدن یا نه 
چون پارسال میگفتن ترمیم خرداد رو قبول نمیکنن
ولی مشاور مدرسه به من گفت خرداد بیا

----------


## ghafaripour

ترمیم معدل خرداد شما باید با نظام آموزشی جدید امتحان بدی کلا کتابا تغییر کرده

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

نمرات نهایی برا رتبه های زیر بیست هزار کشوری فاقد تاثیره
این نمره ها برا رتبه های رقم بالا تاثیر داره ک گاها حتی مجاز ب انتخاب رشته نمیشن
اصن ارزش هزینه کردن نداره والا..

----------


## ghafaripour

> نمرات نهایی برا رتبه های زیر بیست هزار کشوری فاقد تاثیره
> این نمره ها برا رتبه های رقم بالا تاثیر داره ک گاها حتی مجاز ب انتخاب رشته نمیشن
> اصن ارزش هزینه کردن نداره والا..


امسال تو همین انجمن دیدم کارنامه زیر 10 هزار که تاثیر مثبت داشت

----------


## amir22

رتبه های زیر 2000 هم تاثیر داره 
ولی کمتر 
بعدش واسه رشته های تاپ رتبه های زیر 500 
منطقی تره بگیم

----------


## amir22

> ترمیم معدل خرداد شما باید با نظام آموزشی جدید امتحان بدی کلا کتابا تغییر کرده


دوست عزیز کی اینو گفته 
منبعش موثقه؟

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> امسال تو همین انجمن دیدم کارنامه زیر 10 هزار که تاثیر مثبت داشت


درصورتی که یه درصدو خیلییییی کم زده باشه تاثیر داده میشه...مثلن زمینو منفی بزنی نهایی بیست بشی اثر منفیو خنثی میکنه...حرفم اینه تمرکز روی درصد کنکور باشه خیلی بیشتر به نفعتونه چون اون مستقیمه و نمره مثبت...خوددانید

----------


## ghafaripour

> دوست عزیز کی اینو گفته 
> منبعش موثقه؟


بدیهیه نیازی نیست کسی بگه
وقتی امتحان نهایی برای افراد نظام جدیده سوالات هم از کتاب های اون ها طرح میشه

----------


## ghafaripour

مطمئنید زمان برای ثبت نام ترمیم معدل دی تموم شده؟

----------


## amir22

3 روز پیش از دبیرستان بزرگسالان پرسیدم گفتن
تموم شده

----------


## ghafaripour

> 3 روز پیش از دبیرستان بزرگسالان پرسیدم گفتن
> تموم شده


چقدر زود 
الان 11 روز مونده به امتحانا 
حتما دوباره پیگیری کن اگه واقعا می خوای شرکت کنی

----------


## amir22

گفتن اسامی رو ارسال کردیم دیگه نمیشه

----------


## ghafaripour

> گفتن اسامی رو ارسال کردیم دیگه نمیشه


کدوم شهری؟

----------


## Dayi javad

*دوستان من دیپلم مجدد گرفتم 

ولی اینو ب شما بگم وقتی ک میخواین بزارین واس ترمیم اونم با وجود نحوه تاثیر الان تو کنکور 

همون وقتو بزارین واس کنکور تو هر درس ۲ تا تست بیشتر بزنین خیلی تاثیر بیشتری داره 

اینو از  من بشنوین ک همه ی راه هارو رفته 


واس خودتون اونم نزدیک کنکور دغدغه ذهنی درست نکنید حیف زمان ک بخواد اینجور از دس بره*

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> دوست عزیز کی اینو گفته 
> منبعش موثقه؟


نخیر اصلا اینطورنیست !!!یازدهمی ها که خردادنهایی ندارن نهایی اونا سال 98برگزارمیشه وخردادامسال بازهم از کتابای سوم نهایی میگیرن مطمئن باش.

----------


## ghafaripour

> نخیر اصلا اینطورنیست !!!یازدهمی ها که خردادنهایی ندارن نهایی اونا سال 98برگزارمیشه وخردادامسال بازهم از کتابای سوم نهایی میگیرن مطمئن باش.


واقعا فکر کردید برای شما سوال طرح می کنن تا ترمیم کنید؟؟؟

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> واقعا فکر کردید برای شما سوال طرح می کنن تا ترمیم کنید؟؟؟


من به هیچ عنوان نمیخوام ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم فقط دوستمونوراهنمایی کردم.درضمن من نگفتم که امسال واسه نظام قدیم به صورت مجزاامتحان برگزارمیکنن گفتم کلا امسال یازدهم ها نهایی ندارن پس امتحان نهایی مثل قبل برای سال سومی ها که بعضا الان بعضی هاشون توی مدارس بزرگسالان هستندبرگزارمیشه که ایشون هم میتونن شرکت کنند

----------


## amir22

امسال امتحان نهایی خرداد واسه داوطلبای آزاد یعنی 
ترمیمی ها به صورت جدا برگزار میشه یا باید کتابای نظام 
جدید رو امتحان بدن؟ لطفا اگه کسی اطلاع داره بگه .مرسی

----------


## mamanana

> امسال امتحان نهایی خرداد واسه داوطلبای آزاد یعنی 
> ترمیمی ها به صورت جدا برگزار میشه یا باید کتابای نظام 
> جدید رو امتحان بدن؟ لطفا اگه کسی اطلاع داره بگه .مرسی


من زنگ زدم گفتن نظام قدیمه
ثبت نام شروع شده

Sent from my Lenovo TB3-730M using Tapatalk

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*سلام . من قبول خرداد 96 بودم و ولی بعضی از نمراتم خوب نبود و رفتم شهریور برای ترمیم شرکت کردم و این بزرگترین اشتباهم بود , چون تو کنکور اصلا اصلا تاثیر نداره , بشین محکم برای کنکور 97 بخون و به فکر معدل نهایی نباش اصلا*

----------


## amir22

من که پارسال  کنکور دادم تاثیرش کاملا مشهور بود 
ولی به هر حال ممنون

----------


## amir22

کیا ترمیم معدل خرداد رو شرکت میکنن؟
به نظرتون ارزش داره آیا شرکت کنم نمره هام خیلی پایینه 
معدل کتبیم 10

----------


## black diamond

سلام دوست عزیز کار بیهوده ای انجام میدی اگه هدفت رتبه ی خوبیه 

یه نگاه به قسمتی که برات علامت زدم بکن من امسال تجربی 3000 شدم برای منم همینو زده بود با معدل کتبی 18/77 وقتتو تلف نکن تازه معلوم نیست تاثیر بدن سال 93 یا 94 کارت منطقی بود ولی نه الان

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*​آغا اصلا معدل کتبی 5 با معدل کتبی 20 تو کنکور فرقی نداره , تو استخدام اینا کاربرد داره یا پذیرش دانشجو بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی , اسمشو تاثیر گذاشتن و اگر قطعی بود تاثیر میدادن که خوشبختانه قطعی نیست برای کنکور 97*

----------


## mina_77

> کیا ترمیم معدل خرداد رو شرکت میکنن؟
> به نظرتون ارزش داره آیا شرکت کنم نمره هام خیلی پایینه 
> معدل کتبیم 10


خیر 
توصیه نمیکنم
تست بزنید

----------


## Amir h

> *​آغا اصلا معدل کتبی 5 با معدل کتبی 20 تو کنکور فرقی نداره , تو استخدام اینا کاربرد داره یا پذیرش دانشجو بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی , اسمشو تاثیر گذاشتن و اگر قطعی بود تاثیر میدادن که خوشبختانه قطعی نیست برای کنکور 97*


معدل دیپلم تو استخدام کجا کاربرد داره؟؟

----------

